# importer fichiers emlx



## Jingle (9 Août 2006)

Suite à une mauvaise manip, j' ai perdu mes mails. Mais ils etaient toujours présent dans mon compte dans mail...

J'ai donc créer un nouveau compte et pas moyen de les importer. J'ai essayé entourage, il en veut pas non plus...

Donc il doit bien y avoir un moyen tout bête d'importer les emlx. Je peux toujours les lire avec mail, mais un copier coller dans un nouveau dossier il en veut pas.
J'ai essayé les diverses méthodes d'importation de mail....mais non  

J'ai même essayé de supprimer le message une fois ouvert et de passer par la corbeille de mail, mais cela ne marche pas....

Merci


----------



## naas (10 Août 2006)

http://www.cosmicsoft.net/emlxconvert.html


----------



## r e m y (10 Août 2006)

Jingle a dit:
			
		

> Suite à une mauvaise manip, j' ai perdu mes mails. Mais ils etaient toujours présent dans mon compte dans mail...
> 
> J'ai donc créer un nouveau compte et pas moyen de les importer. ....
> Merci


 
Problème de droits d'accès au fichier emlx sans doute.
Passe le fichier d'un compte à l'autre en passant par le dossier "Partagé", ou corrige les droits d'accès à la main en faisant un POmme-I, de façon à ce que le nouveau compte ait bien les droits en lecture/ecriture dessus


----------



## Jingle (10 Août 2006)

Quand je parlais de créer un nouveau compte, je me suis mal exprimé, je voulais dire une boite aux lettres. Donc je ne pense pas que cela soit dû à un problème dautorisation.
Merci Naas, super outils. Cela a marché. Par contre jai perdu toutes mes pièces jointes. A la place jai plein de caractères dans le corps du message.
Mais ce nest pas grave. Javais sauvegardé mes pièces jointes ailleurs.

Merci de votre aide à tout les deux
Jingle


----------

